# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Помогите подобрать мощный ноутбук для Cad приложений.

## Hiden

Очень нужен  ноутбук с оперативной памятью не меньше 4Гб, лучше больше и профессиональной видеокарточкой.
Есть что-нибудь быстрее чем ноутбук Fujitsu-Siemens CELSIUS H240?
Вес и цена не важны.

----------

